# Showtime PPV: Floyd Mayweather vs Conor McGregor rbr



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Full fight card:
Floyd Mayweather vs Conor McGregor
Badou Jack vs Nathan Cleverly
Gervonta Davis vs Francisco Fonseca
Andrew Tabiti vs Steve Cunningham

There's also a preliminary card on FOX at 7:00EST. Thomas Dulorme will be fighting Ugas


----------



## UK fight fan (Apr 22, 2016)

Round 3

Colin McGregor fenits a kick pushes Mayweather against the ropes. Floyd covering up and McGregor unleashing a wild fluffy. Floyd, clipped looks hurt. Colin runs after him Floyd trying to hold. HUGE left hook by McGregor. Mayweather down after a delayed reaction. Up at 8 still on spaghetti legs, CM charges after him has him hurt, Floyd taking too many clean shot. AND HOWARD FOSTER HAS STOPPED IT. OHHH THAT'S GONNA BE CONTROVERSIAL.

Colin McGregor TKO3


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Jose Barego vs Juan Heralded.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Berego is a young kid who is being pushed, but Heralded is schooling him.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Barago has a lot of power.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Gerajdo wins, but I thought he lost by a point.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I STILL can't believe this farce is happening.


Decent undercard though. should be fun.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I pray that Pretty Boy Floyd shows up


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Dulorme's chin is made of the finest of china


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow! Great fight. Dulorme fighting hard t get back in this fight


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Wow! Great fight. Dulorme fighting hard t get back in this fight


Yeah I can respect it, gets knocked down and goes straight forward


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Sister Sledge said:


> Jose Barego vs Juan Heralded.





Sister Sledge said:


> Berego is a young kid who is being pushed, but Heralded is schooling him.





Sister Sledge said:


> Barago has a lot of power.





Sister Sledge said:


> Gerajdo wins, but I thought he lost by a point.


Borrego vs Heraldez

C'mon son, you can do it.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

So who won the dulorme fight?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> So who won the dulorme fight?


Ugas by decision


----------



## Bernard Black (Mar 7, 2015)

What's up next


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

Bernard Black said:


> What's up next


Cunningham is fighting Tabiti right now.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> Ugas by decision


Really? Damn, Ugas stepped in last-minute right?


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Off in a minute to a bar somewhere in Billings MT..


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

REDC said:


> Off in a minute to a bar somewhere in Billings MT..


I hope it's not an Irish bar. . .


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Tabiti making hay on Cunningham


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Tko6 said:


> I hope it's not an Irish bar. . .


Nah haha hell no. I'm not even sure they have an Irish bar here.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'm at a fight party and these boys talking about 8oz gloves lol. Best promotion ever


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

REDC said:


> Really? Damn, Ugas stepped in last-minute right?


Yeah in for Shawn Porter


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Tabiti showing class


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Tabiti.would kill gvodzyk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tabiti needs to be more aggressive. Win some fans


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

I got.it 8-0 tabiti


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Time to retire


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

No need for tabiti to take unnecessary risks ... Cunningham is a 2-time champ


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Only two undercard fights away!


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

10-0 tabiti


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

anyone watching Ray Vargas vs. Ronnie Rios? very nice fight so far


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Tabiti needs to be more aggressive. Win some fans


Tabiti isn't hopeless, although contrary to his record he didn't look like a genuine puncher.

But a very bland and workmanlike performance.

Inexcusable for a young fighter on such a big stage.

A wasted opportunity.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

nuclear said:


> anyone watching Ray Vargas vs. Ronnie Rios? very nice fight so far


Hell yea. Never seen Vargas before. He has those Beristain fighter qualities. To me makes for the best looking fighters in the game. Combinations, combinations, combinations


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Mayweather KO 7.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Anyone have a stream for the Mayweather fight?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Tabiti isn't hopeless, although contrary to his record he didn't look like a genuine puncher.
> 
> But a very bland and workmanlike performance.
> 
> ...


Yeah definitely. Steve is shot and has a bad chin. He fought smart, but could have won fans


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Jack is 187. surprising for first fight at the weight


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

saul_ir34 said:


> Hell yea. Never seen Vargas before. He has those Beristain fighter qualities. To me makes for the best looking fighters in the game. Combinations, combinations, combinations


thought the same thing. he threw a 5 uppercut combination :lol:


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Lester1583 said:


> Tabiti isn't hopeless, although contrary to his record he didn't look like a genuine puncher.
> 
> But a very bland and workmanlike performance.
> 
> ...


He dominated a 2-time champ....and tabiti is just now starting to emerge from obscurity against opposition w an average of 8 fight.... not hopeless you clown?


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

War jack...ko cleverly!


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Both Tabiti and Cunningham would brutally KO McGregor


----------



## Hands of Bone (Aug 26, 2017)

I saw Rey Vargas beat a very limited Gavin McDonnell. I wasn't all that impressed with him. I also wonder if he is taking some kind of "supplement".


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Jack is such a polished fighter. He's the guy that you have on the instructional video teaching people how to box.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Jack is a machine


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Nathan Cleverly getting the brakes beaten off of him.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Can somebody hook a brother up with a stream?


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

It's ovahh!!! Jack obliterates Cleverly.


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

Most impressed I've been by Jack. Clev is Clev, and didn't offer much resistance, but the way Badou picked his punches on the inside with combinations, breaking Nathan down then going for the kill when the opportunity came, was nice.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

So much silicone


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

So one more fight till the circus?


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

Hands of Bone said:


> I saw Rey Vargas beat a very limited Gavin McDonnell. I wasn't all that impressed with him. I also wonder if he is taking some kind of "supplement".


I need to watch Rey's last few fights, but even as a prospect I wasn't sold on him. Beristain trained, he was well schooled and had huge physical tools at his weight with big power, but he was still inexperienced and tended to brawl giving up his height and reach advantages, and his chin is suspect as hell.

Maybe things have changed now but that was my opinion back then.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

McGregor said he's close to 170


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

I always get nervous when Floyd fights these big guys.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Jack looked spectacular tonight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'm getting nervous lol


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm getting nervous lol


:yep

Good shit


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm getting nervous lol


Don't be nervous. Mayweather is going to get a knockout win tonight. Mayweather KO 7.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Gervota Davis should beat everyone involved with picking that monstrosity he wore during the ring walk.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Why is McGregor so heavy tonight? I he a natural lhw?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

I feel bad watching this crap and not the cotto fight...

but I'm very intrigued in this circus..

streaming this crap with an 11.99 stream... these black market streams getting in on the over price action as it's usually 5 bucks!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Davis is a fkn hype job :lol:. Talented but so flawed


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Nice telly tubby hat though


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Doc said:


> I feel bad watching this crap and not the cotto fight...
> 
> but I'm very intrigued in this circus..
> 
> streaming this crap with an 11.99 stream... these black market streams getting in on the over price action as it's usually 5 bucks!


You're definitely missing out. The Cotto fight is real good so far.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Doc said:


> I feel bad watching this crap and not the cotto fight...
> 
> but I'm very intrigued in this circus..
> 
> streaming this crap with an 11.99 stream... these black market streams getting in on the over price action as it's usually 5 bucks!


Could you PM me a link to that please mate?


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Gervota is showing nothing in his coming out party. This should have been a showcase, and it's shown nothing but unmet expectations.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> You're definitely missing out. The Cotto fight is real good so far.


I'll HBO now this fight... usually are up next day.

This fight won't be in replay till next week.... 

no spoilers bro.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> Could you PM me a link to that please mate?


registration closed too many users and wanted to limit new users to not affect existing customers streams.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Fonseca actually lands when he's not backing himself up


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Davis needs to settle do want


----------



## Mr Applebee (Jun 5, 2013)

Don't think the commentators are giving fonseca enough credit


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Doc said:


> registration closed too many users and wanted to limit new users to not affect existing customers streams.


That's okay, I already have a quality paid stream for tonight, registration also closed ha. I was just hoping for a backup for the future.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Not impressed at all with Davis. His ass should be embarrassed by this performance.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Davis getting touched up here


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

If Fonseca decides to walk Davis down, he can beat him


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> That's okay, I already have a quality paid stream for tonight, registration also closed ha. I was just hoping for a backup for the future.


just PM'd you


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Davis is not in good shape.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

That was definitely behind the head


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Bullshit.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Davis not real graceful there


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Fonseca pussied out.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Gervonta Davis is coming across like a real fucking scumbag here, he had a chance to shine on this stage and showe absolutely no class or professionalism or respect for the sport. I hope Lomachenko or Garcia absolutely starches him in the near future.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

That right there is an illegal punch


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Al Bernstein is a ho.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Gervonta Davis is coming across like a real fucking scumbag here, he had a chance to shine on this stage and showe absolutely no class or professionalism or respect for the sport. I hope Lomachenko or Garcia absolutely starches him in the near future.


They won't be able to if Gerv doesn't get in the ring with them.


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

That was shit. Between missing weight, his performance, the showboating and post fight taunting, Davis did his best in looking like a huge cunt in what was a huge opportunity co-maining this PPV.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Fonseca pussied out.


Getting hit right in the cerebellum can cause serious concussion


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Those fake ass smile having Corona girls constantly maneuvering to be onscreen is both amusing and annoying.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

This will be getting flipped to an NC. Illegal shot downs Fonseca followed by an illegal shot while he was down.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Gervota sounding like a retard. Floyd shouldn't allow him to speak.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Get this man a speech therapist.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

How i would like to see Gervonta losing like Broner lost to Maidana.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Super Kalleb said:


> How i would like to see Gervonta losing like Broner lost to Maidana.


Well he was supposed to fight Salido here.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

McGregor does look a little nervous. The ringwalk shall tell the tale.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

mrtony80 said:


> McGregor does look a little nervous. The ringwalk shall tell the tale.


The stadium is going to erupt when he walks out!


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Alright boys, I'm not gonna lie. I'm nervous


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

mayweather looks like a fallout character


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

would love to see both get starched. im conflicted...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Damn no fight night weights


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

It's time!


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

What fuck is floyd wearing


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Floyd said Pretty Boy is coming out tonight, let's see


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

damn my streams are under fire :rofl
:rofl:rofl


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

The Sweet Science said:


> It's time!


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

someone hook me up with a link?


----------



## ponysmallhorse (Jun 7, 2013)

Referee looking at Mcgregor like a hawk. Im telling you he is going to kick his fucking head off.


----------



## ponysmallhorse (Jun 7, 2013)

http://www.pro-tv.net/339-pervyjj-kanal.html russian


----------



## ponysmallhorse (Jun 7, 2013)

conor landed on mayweather.... Wow. He won already


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

McGregor has that 1900s stance going. He won round one.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Conor round 1


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Not sure how to score round 2, Floyd threw a few rights to the body


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Floyds done very little...


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

I smell a anti climatic ending on the horizon. But um. What the fuck? 2-0 McGregor?


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

ponysmallhorse said:


> http://www.pro-tv.net/339-pervyjj-kanal.html russian


Connor won round 2 (didn't see the 1st). Mayweather not opening up... yet.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

20 18 conor


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Conor got long arms


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

30 27 conor. 

Floyd lookn slow


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

If Conor wins, I'll have to throw myself off a bridge


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

10-9 mcg
10-9 fm
10-9 fm


maybe im speaking too soon but looks like floyd almost has him downloaded


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Mayweather really is shot to shit. He's doing nothing. Imagine if he loses on points. :lol: Fuck me.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Whooo.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Floyd's letting Connor win a few, so things look legit at the end.

Fight going exactly according to the script.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

39 37 conor


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mayweather is shot, man. Holy fucking shit.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Is my stream going in slow motion?


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Looks like he's trying to wear Mcgregor out, this is the type of shit you do in sparring


----------



## ponysmallhorse (Jun 7, 2013)

No h is just so slow.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyd has no legs. He'd get starched by any top 5 welter right now.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

McGregor already has the moral victory, imo.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Floyd is a bum, thanks for killingkilled the Sport You ***


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

49 46 conor

Floyd lookn frustrated

Conor tired?


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

this is getting boring. shot floyd an novice mcgregor


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> McGregor already has the moral victory, imo.


Nah, he also looks like crap. What a farce this is.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Whot floyd is a sight to see


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Are these guys fighting, or having gay sex?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Errol Spence would fuck Floyd up


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

59 55 conor

Conor with arms behind back laughing


----------



## ponysmallhorse (Jun 7, 2013)

How to fucking score this shit? Imagine if they give these rounds to conor. Floyd doing almost nothing.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Wtf is happening? Conor just won 5 rounds


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Mayweather turned his back early in the round, then at the end they both laughed at each other... WTF??


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Conor getting beaten up, but Floyd has no balance on his shots. None.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Round 6 onwards

Mayweathers world


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Floyd does hit like a girl !


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

68 65 conor. 

Floyd getn busier. Conor cant move and punch


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Thurman would destroy Floyd


----------



## ponysmallhorse (Jun 7, 2013)

wtf is this.....


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

best shots of the fight right there


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyd has to be setting something up. There's no way he's slipped this much.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Mcgregor Deffo kicked Paulies ass


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd not aging as well as Hopkins


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

Floyd looks so fuckin terrible. This is crazy.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

No jab no hook to the body. He's shot


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Cmon floyd. Conors beatn you up


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Connor is gassed beyond belief


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

McG's cleanest round...

i have it even lol.cant believe it


----------



## ponysmallhorse (Jun 7, 2013)

This can go wrong.... This shit is unclear. Floyd doing jack shit most of the rounds, making it close.... WHY???


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

78 74 conor


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

This is pathetic fron Floyd


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

There's no panic wrestling here boy


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Conor is getting stopped here.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Conor is fooked


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Conor is getting stopped here.


Yep

Hes buggered


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

87 84 conor.

Conor dead tired!


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

10-8 round already.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Conor is getting stopped here.


Whatever the script sez.

that does seem likely at this point, since Floyd has given him so many rounds. (to save face.)


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Damn... Floyd has a stationary target and is struggling to land flush. He'd have stiffened Connor's neck two years ago.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

5-4 FM


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Done

Mcgregor gassed tbf


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

And the farce is over.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh shit thats a bad end


----------



## ponysmallhorse (Jun 7, 2013)

WTF HAVE I HUST WITNESSED?


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Well, who would have thought.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

There goes pretty boy


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

We did not need a TKO there. Cheesy as hell


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Gonna have mma dicks sayn its early


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

50-0.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Conor is the fucking man !


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Only surprise here was mcg actually landed some decent shots on floyd.

No shame for mcgregor though


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Conor gassed just like against nate diaz. I had it 87 84 to conor til then


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Floyd played possum


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Only surprise here was mcg actually landed some decent shots on floyd.
> 
> No shame for mcgregor though


The shame is that he didn't throw a full leveraged punch for the entire fight.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

And Byrd does an early stoppage, just like they planned. But oh, look how Connor is complaining!

How fucking obvious.


So you think any MMA fans will now be wowed into watching more boxing in the future?

Wait - did I just call this lame spectacle "boxing?"


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

"Fatigue makes cowards of every man"


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

This fight somehow managed to be better and worse than I expected at the same time.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

That ref needs to fucking die a slow, painful death. Stupid fucking asshole


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> The shame is that he didn't throw a full leveraged punch for the entire fight.


Exactly. He CLEARLY wasn't trying to hurt Floyd.

A total fricking joke.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

i mean, theyre both pricks but im glad Floyd won. Mcgregor fans would've been fucking insufferable


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyd saved by his ATG lead right. That's really all he had left.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Honestly, I'm just happy I won $300. I had that much in bets floyd would ko him. But Mayweather looked like shit. He outlasted McGregor, that's it. He has absolutely nothing to boast about. Nothing.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

glad its over. onto Choco Rungvisai 2, Estrada Cuadras, GGG-Canelo


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Floyd walking him down and beating him up. Entertaining.


----------



## ponysmallhorse (Jun 7, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> This fight somehow managed to be better and worse than I expected at the same time.


EXACTLY


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> That ref needs to fucking die a slow, painful death. Stupid fucking asshole


Relax, McGregor was done. Totally.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Floyd looked shit


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> And Byrd does an early stoppage, just like they planned. But oh, look how Connor is complaining!
> 
> How fucking obvious.
> 
> ...


Nope that was a good stoppage Adelaide byrd. I am the biggest mcg fan.but conor gave up due to fatigue. Was not defending himself. The writing was on the wall


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Dustaine said:


> Relax, McGregor was done. Totally.


Let him fucking fall first. Let boxing fans enjoy this for fuck sakes


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

good. floyd won the circus.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Atlanta said:


> Well he was supposed to fight Salido here.


Davis dodged a bullet there.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Floyd didn't take a step a back the whole fight. I am pleased he didn't take the easy way out.


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd should definitely not meet McGregor in the Octogon. If Floyd had this much trouble meeting Conner on his own turf, Floyd would be totally fucked up in a hurry MMA fighting Conner.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

100 million would make me happy to lose too


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

ElKiller said:


> Davis dodged a bullet there.


Damn straight. Salido would have had a field day on this version of Davis.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Mr. Brain said:


> Floyd should definitely not meet McGregor in the Octogon.* If Floyd had this much trouble meeting Conner on his own turf, *Floyd would be totally fucked up in a hurry MMA fighting Conner.


You're talking like this fight was legit.

Get serious.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

props to mcgregor though guy fights everyone


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

sugar ray leonard half asleep



shoutout to anyone who paid for this


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Floyd didn't take a step a back the whole fight. I am pleased he didn't take the easy way out.


Yeah, but gave me a fucking heart attack


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> You're talking like this fight was legit.
> 
> Get serious.


Ok fake fight, got it. :good


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

mcgregor can retire this minute and wouldnt give a fook on mma with his 100mil. lmao


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

Well shit, well done McGregor.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> You're talking like this fight was legit.
> 
> Get serious.


Floyd was being outboxed early in the fight by a 0-0 boxer with a turn of the century boxing stance, of course it was legit.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Kudos to Mayweather I didn't expect him to take the fight to McGregor. New level of respect. Kudos to McGregor too he was surprisingly successful with his awkward, rangy style but I think he'd get taken apart by any good boxer who is actually his size lol


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Basketball analogy....team wins 70 games, goes to the finals against an 8th seed. The series goes the full seven games, with the 70 win team pulling it out in the last minute.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Shit...im glad Floyd won, but fuck sake that was frustrating...

It was like Floyd couldnt pull the trigger anymore. Never in my day seen FMjr follow somebody around the ring taking shots and not firing his own. 

Oh well, thankful as fuck he won.


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

Floyd simply had no respect for Mcgreggor 
We never see Mayweather do this because he fights smart every single time, except tonight. That was good to see that money can take it and dish out it toe to toe...although against a fighter with no boxing experience, but still a much bigger guy.
Very happy with the fight and the result.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Shit...im glad Floyd won, but fuck sake that was frustrating...
> 
> It was like Floyd couldnt pull the trigger anymore. Never in my day seen FMjr follow somebody around the ring taking shots and not firing his own.
> 
> Oh well, thankful as fuck he won.


I don't know if Mayweather was playing possum to get McGregor to wear himself out or in those first few rounds or he just realised he doesn't have it anymore and was then had to press the fight in order to close the gap but he looked remarkably ordinary here. If this version of Mayweather fought Maidana he would have been beaten up.


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

This turned out perfectly for everyone involved. Floyd got the 50 and went out with an entertaining fight and ko after the backlash of the Pac fight.

McGregor went out with the moral victory, showing he (and MMA fighters with that) can compete with the highest level boxers.

Really tho, fight was sloppy as fuck and not the best boxing has to offer. Floyd is shot to shit. Both woulda been fucked against the young elite.

Oh well, circus is over. I enjoyed it for what it was, but onto the real boxing.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

McGregor has a reason to hold his head high. Other than the money he made, Floyd does not. He looked awful, and did nothing more than outlast a novice.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

How much did McGregor weigh in?


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

ElKiller said:


> Floyd was being outboxed early in the fight by a 0-0 boxer with a turn of the century boxing stance, of course it was legit.


yeah, turn of the LAST century


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> I don't know if Mayweather was playing possum to get McGregor to wear himself out or in those first few rounds or he just realised he doesn't have it anymore and was then had to press the fight in order to close the gap but he looked remarkably ordinary here. If this version of Mayweather fought Maidana he would have been beaten up.


True...i am still trying to "digest" all of it still. I mean one could see Conor wide open as hell, and not being "punished" for it.

Still, glad Floyd won by tko tho...


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> How much did McGregor weigh in?


I would like to know this too he looked like a LHW.

I watched this fight at a pub and I'm glad Mayweather won, the insufferable UFC crowd were cheering the pitty pat punches that wouldn't knock your hat off


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> McGregor has a reason to hold his head high. Other than the money he made, Floyd does not. He looked awful, and did nothing more than outlast a novice.


He's 40 and shot, yet made nine figures, won by ko, and retired 50-0.

I'd take it.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Wig said:


> yeah, turn of the LAST century












I should have been more specific.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> He's 40 and shot, yet made nine figures, won by ko, and retired 50-0.
> 
> I'd take it.


I'll take it because I win some money, but overall...pyrrhic victory for Mayweather.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> I'll take it because I win some money, but overall...pyrrhic victory for Mayweather.


Only because you know how good he is usually. It's a good win, the younger, bigger, stronger opponent couldn't make Mayweather take a step back and was stopped. People don't say Foreman - Moorer is a pyrrhic victory because the result is what counts.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Can someone tell me what happened at the start of the round just BEFORE the one with the stoppage? I saw Conor drive May to the ropes, but I couldn't tell if May was hurt or something else had happened, and then the ref stepped in and warned Conor for something.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

I actually don't think Floyd is shot. I think the gameplay was to let Conor blow his load and finish him late. I think we saw a 60% Floyd bc he knew that's all it took and he needed to stay moving forward the whole time. 

I wish he landed that one uppercut though.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> You're talking like this fight was legit.
> 
> Get serious.


It was a real fight, obviously. One cannot choreograph 9 weird and chaotic rounds you utter moron.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

church11 said:


> I actually don't think Floyd is shot. I think the gameplay was to let Conor blow his load and finish him late. I think we saw a 60% Floyd bc he knew that's all it took and he needed to stay moving forward the whole time.
> 
> I wish he landed that one uppercut though.


I don't think so. I think in those early rounds McGregor was in fact too awkward, fast and rangy for May to effectively close the gap, I saw May miss quite a lot of shots. He looked bad those rounds and McGregor, who based on this fight doesn't really know how to punch, landed a decent number of flush shots. When McGregor began to tire and couldn't keep Mayweather off him then we saw Mayweather have success. The Best Ever doesn't drop 5-6 rounds to a complete novice because it's his "tactic". I thought it was initially but Mayweather couldn't even land his straights to the body to tire McGregor out those early rounds. Makes no sense, Mayweather may not be shot but he wasn't playing possum either


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Sittin Sonny said:


> Can someone tell me what happened at the start of the round just BEFORE the one with the stoppage? I saw Conor drive May to the ropes, but I couldn't tell if May was hurt or something else had happened, and then the ref stepped in and warned Conor for something.


Yeah...i was worried Floyd had been hurt too.

It seemed in the end it was something with his foot...dont know if it had been steooed on or what...

Real time i thohght it actually looked like he was HURT from a body shot or some shit


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Only because you know how good he is usually. It's a good win, the younger, bigger, stronger opponent couldn't make Mayweather take a step back and was stopped. People don't say Foreman - Moorer is a pyrrhic victory because the result is what counts.


The younger, bigger, stronger opponent was 0-0 going in. Guys were saying a 60+ year old Roberto Duran who worked himself into decent shape could beat McGregor. I don't think it's a good win. Floyd won as expected, but looked like shit while doing it. Way shittier than he should have looked against a novice.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> I don't think so. I think in those early rounds McGregor was in fact too awkward, fast and rangy for May to effectively close the gap, I saw May miss quite a lot of shots. He looked bad those rounds and McGregor, who based on this fight doesn't really know how to punch, landed a decent number of flush shots. When McGregor began to tire and couldn't keep Mayweather off him then we saw Mayweather have success. The Best Ever doesn't drop 5-6 rounds to a complete novice because it's his "tactic". I thought it was initially but Mayweather couldn't even land his straights to the body to tire McGregor out those early rounds. Makes no sense, Mayweather may not be shot but he wasn't playing possum either


I buy the narrative that Conor was awkward to figure out for a few rounds before I buy that Floyd is shot.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Mayweather playing possum my ass, he looked super worried in the beginning...

If McGregor was used to 12 rounds and boxing rhytim, sheeeeeeeet.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> The younger, bigger, stronger opponent was 0-0 going in. Guys were saying a 60+ year old Roberto Duran who worked himself into decent shape could beat McGregor. I don't think it's a good win. Floyd won as expected, but looked like shit while doing it. Way shittier than he should have looked against a novice.


I agree he looked bad but it's not a bad win is what I'm trying to say. Also I think boxing purists were getting pretty ridiculous with how they underrated McGregor. He's not a boxer but he is a fighter who is very athletic with good speed and decent pop plus he was obviously an entire weight class above Mayweather. Good win for a 40 year old with glass hands and 2 year lay off.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> I agree he looked bad but it's not a bad win is what I'm trying to say. Also I think boxing purists were getting pretty ridiculous with how they underrated McGregor. He's not a boxer but he is a fighter who is very athletic with good speed and decent pop plus he was obviously an entire weight class above Mayweather. Good win for a 40 year old with glass hands and 2 year lay off.


True...good post.

I guarantee i am guilty of holding Floyd to a ridiculous high standard. I am really glad he won, by tko no less, i just REALLY wanted (for my own selfish reasons) for him to just make Conor look like clown shoes out there start to finish...

I need to watch again maybe..


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> I'll take it because I win some money, but overall...pyrrhic victory for Mayweather.


Looked much better than you did getting beat up by a girl weirdo


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

ElKiller said:


> Floyd was being outboxed early in the fight by a 0-0 boxer with a turn of the century boxing stance, of course it was legit.


Your big mistake here is under rating how awkward the old timers were.

Floyd would've struggled with Stanley Ketchel too.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Very good event, Props to both men


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Very good event, Props to both men


Shiiit where you been breh.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Shiiit where you been breh.


tbh, i been creeping on the bodybuilding forum and 4chan....not proud to admit it


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Looked much better than you did getting beat up by a girl weirdo


I've never disrespected you like 90% of this forum. No need for cheap shots.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> tbh, i been creeping on the bodybuilding forum and 4chan....not proud to admit it


Well man it's good to see post again. Fun fight


----------



## Knox Harrington (Apr 7, 2014)

McGregor was like a shitty southpaw version of Vitali Klitschko. I was surprised by his lack of power but somewhat impressed by his awkwardness and self confidence. If he could figure out the stamina part, he might be able to beat some face forward fighters.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> I've never disrespected you like 90% of this forum. No need for cheap shots.


Don't say bullshit then.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

conradically said:


> It was a real fight, obviously. One cannot choreograph 9 weird and chaotic rounds you utter moron.


Your naivete' is staggering.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd looks like he went on a summer jog


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Looked much better than you did getting beat up by a girl weirdo


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Vic said:


> Mayweather playing possum my ass, he looked super worried in the beginning...
> 
> If McGregor was used to 12 rounds and boxing rhytim, sheeeeeeeet.












When's the last time you've seen Floyd walk straight forward? He played Mcgregor like a fiddle


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Flea Man said:


> Your big mistake here is under rating how awkward the old timers were.
> 
> Floyd would've struggled with Stanley Ketchel too.


No shit. Ketchel was a real boxer.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

He beat him


MichiganWarrior said:


>


That's the boxing version of a tap, he was mentally defeated


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

paloalto00 said:


> When's the last time you've seen Floyd walk straight forward? He played Mcgregor like a fiddle


Man, no doubt Floyd was out of shape, he was, he is old too, looked slow etc.... 
But I didn´t like the fact that McGregor won more than a couple of rounds, landed punches, all that being 0-0 against one of the greats.....


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

:rofl


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Vic said:


> Man, no doubt Floyd was out of shape, he was, he is old too, looked slow etc....
> But I didn´t like the fact that McGregor won more than a couple of rounds, landed punches, all that being 0-0 against one of the greats.....


I'm rewatching it now, Floyd basically did the same thing we do when sparring with someone less experienced. Hands up, and letting you work. Mcgregor was touching Floyd, but had nothing on it


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Cableaddict said:


> And Byrd does an early stoppage, just like they planned. But oh, look how Connor is complaining!
> 
> How fucking obvious.
> 
> ...


You are that typical stuoid person that thinks he's sees things that other don't. No you are just stupid.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

pipe wrenched said:


> Shit...im glad Floyd won, but fuck sake that was frustrating...
> 
> It was like Floyd couldnt pull the trigger anymore. Never in my day seen FMjr follow somebody around the ring taking shots and not firing his own.
> 
> Oh well, thankful as fuck he won.


Mayweather is 40 years old and hadn't been in the ring in 2 years.... And he hadn't had a tough fight in 3 years. He's past his prime and he was rusty and sluggish especially early on vs someone who was sooooo much bigger than him. And he also had to fight in a style he's not totally comfortable with and let McGregor fight the way he wanted and still beat the fuck out of him down the stretch.

And in hindsight he wasn't all that great vs Berri or Pacquiao which tells me he was past it way before this fight.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Mr. Brain said:


> Floyd not aging as well as Hopkins


Mayweather relies a lot more on reflexes and speed than Hopkns ever did. Floyd right now is still faster than a 26 year old Hopkins p4p.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

ElKiller said:


> No shit. Ketchel was a real boxer.


With a turn of the century style.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

paloalto00 said:


> I'm rewatching it now, Floyd basically did the same thing we do when sparring with someone less experienced. Hands up, and letting you work. Mcgregor was touching Floyd, but had nothing on it


He did the same after Mosley hurt him. He did it to take away McGregor's range and leverage and walked him down to take away the only small advantage he had.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

I gave the first two to Mc.

Mayweather has slipped yes, you'd expect an athlete to of slipped by the time he was 40. He needed rounds to get his timing down. (If you remember, he had to do the same with Guererro after another long lay off.) His reflexes and legs aren't near what they were. Floyd knows that too. He'll be done now.

Mayweather did what he had to do. The high guard was expected because of the southpaw left and that it left a short counter right less distance to travel. He found Mcgregor awkward at first, because of his size, length and lack of conventional technique. Obviously he figured that out.

Right hands to the body which didn't look like much, set the tone for the fight. Mcgregor holding his hands way out meant that asides from footwork, he had no optional defence for those.

Mcgregor had some success early, he's athletic and confident which will always translate to some type of success. He landed a good uppercut which Mayweather didn't anticipate, again probably due to it being un-usual by boxing standards. Connor had a few tricks, like the quick switch with his feet, but even that was figured out eventually, and saw him get clocked late in the fight. 

In a nutshell, Mayweather must leave fighting alone now. He's offensively blunt and his defensive skills are slipping. His cardio remains, but it's not enough against championship level boxers. Take your 300 million and be sensible. Pay your damn taxes.

Mcgregor has nothing to be ashamed of. He talked himself into a 100m pay day and has secured his family for generations. He can enjoy life, and fight again if he chooses to. Either a boxing match with Paulie (which i think he'd win, purely because Paulie has declined so much and Connor is bigger.) or he can return to the UFC where his own style of striking is superior to 90% of his division.

Solid night, mostly impressed by Badou Jack.


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

Let's be honest, Conor may have gone 10 with Floyd, but he would have been taken out early if he had fought any one of the active guys right now, most of which are punchers.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> Why is McGregor so heavy tonight? I he a natural lhw?


168 was his undrained weight for the Diaz fight (he trained for 155, but they had to find an other opponent with 2 weeks to go)

So natural SMW seems fine.

Maybe a bit too muscular for boxing though, so natural middleweight is probably closer to the truth


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Looks like Floyd wasn't bullshitting. 28 punches in total the first 3 rounds

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ion-judges-scorecard-and-round-by-round-stats


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> :rofl


Lol that was pretty funny. They're both right.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Conor landed more than pacquaio...


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> Conor landed more than pacquaio...


Roy Jones landed more and with greater accuracy than Hopkins against Calzaghe.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

McGregor was terrible. So bad that a 147 pound 40 year old counter puncher was able to walk him down and stop him in a style that he doesn't do well. Floyd was literally able to do whatever he wanted, whenever he wanted. I don't think Floyd is anywhere near TBE, I've been a vocal critic of his opposition and his perceived ability. McGregor is worse than I thought, he needs to stay away from boxing and stick to MMA with his extremely limited 'striking'. I'd hate to see what happens to him against an active boxer that is his size.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Badou Jack has become very, very good. It's a shame that he's already 33. He still seems to be growing as a fighter, though. I hope Adonis takes his challenge


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Badou Jack has become very, very good. It's a shame that he's already 33. He still seems to be growing as a fighter, though. I hope Adonis takes his challenge


you ain't lying, his ko loss was the best thing that could've happened to him


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

My review of the card:
Cunningham vs Talbiti (sic)

Cunningham is done. Thank god this version of him didn't sneak onto the Cruiserweight tournament. As for those comparing Talibiti to Holyfield, fuck outta here.

Jack vs Cleverly

Excellent fight. Jack looked great at the new weight. Hopefully this gives Jack a much needed push. He's the true blueprint of what any boxing trainer should have their fighters model themselves off of. He called out Adonis, which would be an excellent fight. I would definitely hustle up to Montreal to see it.

Davis vs Fonseca

I can probably count on one hand the number of fighters I've been as disappointed with in fights they won by KO. Gervota did everything he could to piss off his own fan base tonight. He missed weight, looked like shit, showboated after the bullshit KO, and then gave a shitty post fight interview and sounded like he dropped out in the 4th grade during it. He pissed away a major opportunity tonight and looked like Broner v2.

Mayweather vs McGregor

Well this was something.

The bad: Mayweather looked ancient.The Pacquiao Floyd would murder this version.

The Good: Conor didn't embarrass himself at all. He did vastly better than I expected. It's clear his team had a plan and they executed it.

Mayweather being the aggressor, even this shot to hell version, was a sight for sore eyes.

Commentary team did a decent job. They called it fairly.

The meh: Robert Byrd was the wrong ref for this fight. Benji Esteves (NY) or Jack Reiss (Cal) would have been better.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I've been around causals all day and night. Floyd looked like shit, but I think he did defend boxing well enough last night. Conor had a moral victory, but nobody is really talking shit or downplaying the sport.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> McGregor was terrible. So bad that a 147 pound 40 year old counter puncher was able to walk him down and stop him in a style that he doesn't do well. Floyd was literally able to do whatever he wanted, whenever he wanted. I don't think Floyd is anywhere near TBE, I've been a vocal critic of his opposition and his perceived ability. McGregor is worse than I thought, he needs to stay away from boxing and stick to MMA with his extremely limited 'striking'. I'd hate to see what happens to him against an active boxer that is his size.


Of course floyd isnt TBE. Hes top 25 if you stretch it, but its been funny watching the media call him the greatest ever. Shows you say something enough times people believe it


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Of course floyd isnt TBE. Hes top 25 if you stretch it, but its been funny watching the media call him the greatest ever. Shows you say something enough times people believe it


lol yeah it seems like everybody keeps addressing him as that. Even Danny Jacobs called him that in his interview


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> lol yeah it seems like everybody keeps addressing him as that. Even Danny Jacobs called him that in his interview


I think Danny Jacobs would send McGregor to the morgue


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

KOTF said:


> I think Danny Jacobs would send McGregor to the morgue


absolutely :lol:


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Picking up some cans earlier in the evening a couple of lads saw my money team tshirt and laughed. I said easy work tonight boys with a grin while they sang some Mcgregor song at me.

Stayed up until 7am. Damn timezones. Nice one Floyd. Could not have gone in work if you had let that 'ko artist' win.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Mayweather relies a lot more on reflexes and speed than Hopkns ever did. Floyd right now is still faster than a 26 year old Hopkins p4p.


You're a fucking arseclown, you pathetic fucking cunt, nothing but a fucking homosexual nerd trying to talk it big over the internet, you miserable little worm.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

KOTF said:


> I think Danny Jacobs would send McGregor to the morgue


Shit, Cotto from last night would have. Nevermind the bigger, much harder punching Jacobs :lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> You are that typical stuoid person that thinks he's sees things that other don't. No you are just stupid.


You're the stupid cunt, you seem to only come on here when your dungeon&dragon fuck buddies leave you alone, you bitter fucking ****** nerd.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Looked much better than you did getting beat up by a girl weirdo


Fucking *GOLD!!!!!*


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

nuclear said:


> props to mcgregor though guy fights everyone


I'd fight the devil for $100 million


----------



## knockout artist (Jun 5, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> I'd fight the devil for $100 million


:rofl:rofl


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


There's no panic wrestling here


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Vic said:


> Mayweather playing possum my ass, he looked super worried in the beginning...
> 
> If McGregor was used to 12 rounds and boxing rhytim, sheeeeeeeet.


You mean if Connor was a boxer?

May was landing at will in the later rounds, if he was Connors size and not coming off a 2 year layoff, sheeeeet.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> You mean if Connor was a boxer?
> 
> May was landing at will in the later rounds, if he was Connors size and not coming off a 2 year layoff, sheeeeet.


I know Mayweather was landing at will, he would have win anyway as every person predicted..... but if Conor had 3 fights before to get himself prepared for a 12 round fight this could look different..... but then you gonna say that Floyd wouldn´t fight like he did and etc.... and you may be right, I don´t know.

Anyway, it was interesting to watch and I think Conor gets out of this bigger than he was.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Vic said:


> I know Mayweather was landing at will, he would have win anyway..... but if Conor had 3 fights before to get himself prepared for a 12 round fight this could look different..... but then you gonna say that Floyd wouldn´t fight like he did and etc.... and you may be right, I don´t know.
> 
> Anyway, it was interesting to watch and I think Conor gets out of this bigger than he was.


I really don't have anything against Connor, he made his money, and he sure tried.

What's bothering me is this idea some guys have that Connor "could've won" or "did better than other Mayweather opponents" it's plain retarded to say something like that considering the circumstances.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I really don't have anything against Connor, he made his money, and he sure tried.
> 
> What's bothering me is this idea some guys have that Connor "could've won" or "did better than other Mayweather opponents" it's plain retarded to say something like that considering the circumstances.


I never said that though, I predicted a early ref stoppage (round 5) and said McGregor wouldn´t win a round and I couldn´t see him landing more than 1 lucky punch or something....
He did better than I expected (better than most thought, even those who can´t admit it right now).... I was hearing Max Kellerman saying every day that Conor wouldn´t touch Mayweather at all, what´s he saying now ?


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> I'd fight the devil for $100 million


true but the guys he beat in the ufc, jumping 10 pounds up and winning a 2nd belt, fighting floyd fucking mayweather in your debut. dude really does risk it


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Vic said:


> I never said that though, I predicted a early ref stoppage (round 5) and said McGregor wouldn´t win a round and I couldn´t see him landing more than 1 lucky punch or something....
> He did better than I expected (better than most thought, even those who can´t admit it right now).... I was hearing Max Kellerman saying every day that Conor wouldn´t touch Mayweather at all, what´s he saying now ?


I mean that was just an excessive prediction. Round 5 tko from a brittle handed counter-puncher against a bigger guy with a big advantage in youth is too soon. Especially given the spectacle of it all. I thought it would end in the 8th but 2 rounds and a few more punches more isn't too far off from what I and a lot of other boxing fans predicted. A lot also thought Floyd decision.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Vic said:


> I never said that though, I predicted a early ref stoppage (round 5) and said McGregor wouldn´t win a round and I couldn´t see him landing more than 1 lucky punch or something....
> He did better than I expected (better than most thought, even those who can´t admit it right now).... I was hearing Max Kellerman saying every day that Conor wouldn´t touch Mayweather at all, what´s he saying now ?


You said "what if Connor was more used to fighting 12 rounds!?"

You were clearly implying that Floyd would be in trouble, completely ignoring the circumstances and how they would change if Connor was an actual boxer.

Again, if you look at the situation, Connors "better than expected" performance doesn't mean much, imo. I'm sure that makes him feel better about the loss but you can hardly use that to measure what he could do as a boxer.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Vic said:


> I never said that though, I predicted a early ref stoppage (round 5) and said McGregor wouldn´t win a round and I couldn´t see him landing more than 1 lucky punch or something....
> He did better than I expected (better than most thought, even those who can´t admit it right now).... I was hearing Max Kellerman saying every day that Conor wouldn´t touch Mayweather at all, what´s he saying now ?


Other than his uppercut counter, did he really land anything else of significance though? Maybe a few straight lefts?


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

The biggest losers out of all this are the dumb MMA fans who were saying Conor's "huge power and incredible self belief" would be too much for the small 40 year old featherfisted Floyd.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> You said "what if Connor was more used to fighting 12 rounds!?"
> 
> You were clearly implying that Floyd would be in trouble, completely ignoring the circumstances and how they would change if Connor was an actual boxer.
> 
> Again, if you look at the situation, Connors "better than expected" performance doesn't mean much, imo. I'm sure that makes him feel better about the loss but you can hardly use that to measure what he could do as a boxer.


First..... I will say it again, I do think Floyd was: out of shape and is totally past his best, of course....

What I implied is ..... If he was more used to 12 rounds stamina he would do better, and then who knows, and I think he would see the final bell, I do. And...... decisions are decisions, the judges decide, who really can tell what their scorecards would look like.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> I mean that was just an excessive prediction. Round 5 tko from a brittle handed counter-puncher against a bigger guy with a big advantage in youth is too soon. Especially given the spectacle of it all. I thought it would end in the 8th but 2 rounds and a few more punches more isn't too far off from what I and a lot of other boxing fans predicted. A lot also thought Floyd decision.


But.... it was the most common predicition from what I can remember.... 5 or 6 rounds.....

I thought most of us thought a decision would be bad !
I just don´t like to change the narrative after all is done, that is easy and I never did it... McGregor deserves credit for what he did (except his cardio for 12 round boxing fights).


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

If Floyd took McGregor serious, he would have fought a completely different fight. He had a very specific gameplan


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

church11 said:


> Other than his uppercut counter, did he really land anything else of significance though? Maybe a few straight lefts?


No, he did not, I say it again, his power is not legit....but, he was scoring, I gave Conor the first 4 rounds and round 8 were close, he did land some okay clean shots in round 9 too, he landed more than a few body shots during the whole fight as well....


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Don't say bullshit then.


It was my opinion. If my opinion sounds like bullshit to you, attack my opinion, not me, personally. It's childish as fuck. Makes you come across like one of these chb white dudes you try to hard to separate yourself from.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Dana, it was never going to happen. Never.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Dana, it was never going to happen. Never.


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Vic said:


> First..... I will say it again, I do think Floyd was: out of shape and is totally past his best, of course....
> 
> What I implied is ..... If he was more used to 12 rounds stamina he would do better, and then who knows, and I think he would see the final bell, I do. And...... decisions are decisions, the judges decide, who really can tell what their scorecards would look like.


You can't bring that "if only" nonsense up because that's exactly the issues everyone knew Conor would have. His stamina is not built for boxing just the same as his "striking", or his footwork, or power, or distance, or timing.. take your pick.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> The biggest losers out of all this are the dumb MMA fans who were saying Conor's "huge power and incredible self belief" would be too much for the small 40 year old featherfisted Floyd.







He had me at "I don't know much about boxing but I'm a student of psychology."


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I've been around causals all day and night. Floyd looked like shit, but I think he did defend boxing well enough last night. Conor had a moral victory, but nobody is really talking shit or downplaying the sport.


Yup, the fight itself, while not even good, didn't disappoint and didn't hurt anyone's reputation, improved even.



MichiganWarrior said:


> Of course floyd isnt TBE. Hes top 25 if you stretch it, but its been funny watching the media call him the greatest ever. Shows you say something enough times people believe it


Yup, he's almost routinely called the best ever by plenty of casuals now.
Or at least mentioned among the best.

Which is probably funny even to Floyd.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Vic said:


> No, he did not, I say it again, his power is not legit....but, he was scoring, I gave Conor the first 4 rounds and round 8 were close, he did land some okay clean shots in round 9 too, he landed more than a few body shots during the whole fight as well....


Floyd thew 28 punches combined the first 3 rounds. Besides the uppercut, he really didn't land anything significant despite Floyd walking straight to him the entire time. I would say this had less to do with Conor's skill and more to do with Floyd's lack of respect for his power. Floyd essentially bullied a light heavyweight last night


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> Floyd thew 28 punches combined the first 3 rounds. Besides the uppercut, he really didn't land anything significant despite Floyd walking straight to him the entire time. I would say this had less to do with Conor's skill and more to do with Floyd's lack of respect for his power. Floyd essentially bullied a light heavyweight last night


bingo


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Conner looked huge, he's a counter puncher, and early in was dangerous. Floyd isn't used to having to walk someone that big and strong down and it was awkward for him. Once he got him on tilt he finished the deal. Everybody won tonight, glad Floyd is hanging them up, he had an amazing run but it's time.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Davis did his best Broner impression last night, that's was disappointing. Kudus to Badu Jack, he looked awesome.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

This comment I read elsewhere is a pretty good summary:
""I saw a tweet yesterday by some credulous dumbass that, more or less, went “To give McGregor no chance is absurd. Floyd has never fought anyone with his precision and power...”

Dude he fought, and beat, Saul fucking Alvarez. The way he fought last night Canelo would have had McGregor on his ass in less than 30 seconds.

The only reason it didn’t play out like that, as Albert notes, is that to punch McGregor the fuck out and be done with it would have exposed Floyd to maybe like a .1% chance of catching a fluke counter, and Floyd only deals in 0% risks.

McGregor lasting until Round 10 is an illusion of a close fight. The moment Floyd decided to let Conor waste himself he went from having a .1% chance to 0%. It was simply a matter of what Mayweather wanted to do with this thing. McGregor had no say.

Everything about this was an illusion. By putting them in the ring together there was an illusion something crazy might happen. By playing to the 0% risk Mayweather created the illusion that it was a close fight.

Mayweather deals in sure things, and this was the surest thing of his entire career. You could give McGregor a hundred thousand rematches and he wouldn’t improve on last night’s result. That’s what I don’t think people are still appreciating.

Floyd wrote this script and executed it and took a bunch of money. His victory was wholly complete the moment he decided to fight and nothing - absolutely nothing - Conor McGregor is currently physically capable of could have even slightly challenged that.""


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

An MMA fan's wet dream


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901683020649734144
Check out these two flips


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Vic said:


> But.... it was the most common predicition from what I can remember.... 5 or 6 rounds.....
> 
> I thought most of us thought a decision would be bad !
> I just don´t like to change the narrative after all is done, that is easy and I never did it... McGregor deserves credit for what he did (except his cardio for 12 round boxing fights).


I said 7 or 8. I don't think most people said 5 or 6.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

I think Conner deserves credit for his strategy at least early on. Had he been conditioned, disciplined, and able to continue fighting the way he did in the first 3 rounds he could have forced Floyd into making some tough decisions. Floyd absolutely had trouble closing the distance on Conner early, due to Conner being huge, using his jab, and doing a decent job countering when Floyd would lunge in. Floyd expected him to come at him hard, for Conner to be there to counter and score easy points, when he didn't do that it threw Floyd off some. Obviously once he decided to walk him down it was a wrap, but initially I think Conner had a pretty solid plan and one that Floyd didn't expect.


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

http://nypost.com/2017/08/28/mayweather-mcgregor-was-a-700m-behemoth/

"*Mayweather-McGregor was a $700 million behemoth"

*


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

I actually didn't enjoy the card while it was going on...the first fight was decent...i like tabiti..fast, quick-handed and highly skilled with some pop...Cunningham, despite his championship pedigree was out of his league and would have been even back in his prime...tabiti is the future at cruiserwt.

don't think I've ever seen a fighter improve so dramatically in the time that i've been watching him as badou jack...my first impression a few years back was, "this guy is mediocre at best, MAYBE a level above clubfighter status"...now, I think he'd give ward all the can handle...and stop Stevenson in 8,9 rounds. Testament to his dedication and the mayweather school of boxing which raises a fighter's game three, four levels. 

I still think gervonta is an outrageous talent...guy is out of this world...but, he needed an opponent like fonseca: steady, focused, determined....a young guy needs to be tested every once in a while in front of a big crowd like that so he knows he's only human and needs to keep it up if he wants to stay on top. The ending sucked, but the ko was inevitable just because davis is an unstoppable force....a focused, well-conditioned davis ko's lomachenko. 

my wife was kinda nervous about Floyd being rusty from the long layoff and his age...I kept telling her that Floyd was gonna be outweighed by 25 lbs and the guy is much bigger, 11 years younger and they're wearing 8oz gloves ....and the only thing Floyd had was his supreme skills, but if a guy is MUCH BIGGER than you, it doesn't matter HOW skilled you are, he'll just walk through you and overpower you with his sheer size and strength...so, now she's all worried...then the fight starts and conor comes out of his corner and throws his first combination and both of us just cracked up...funniest shit in the world. 

truth is, Floyd toyed with that fool.. carried him a few rounds for the benefit of the paying public. threw technique and caution to the wind, walked him down and just bitchslapped him outta there when the mood struck him...because the guy is like an untalented amateur boxer....and if you know anything about boxing, you know I'm right...

and I disagree that this fight is any indication of slippage on Floyd's part. we won't know that until and unless he gets in with a true world class fighter, which it appears will never happen again....floyd has never taken a sustained beating in the ring, or even a little beating...he's stayed clean, and in shape....there should be no significant physical deterioration except for the rust.. for all we know, a serious Floyd, in top condition, fighting his NORMAL style is probably still greater than or equal to 95% of the fighter he was when he beat berto, which would still make him the best ww on the planet.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

http://imgur.com/i99RdlZ


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------

